
Jenna Abrams, Russia’s Clown Troll Princess, Duped the Mainstream Media and World - iamben
https://www.thedailybeast.com/jenna-abrams-russias-clown-troll-princess-duped-the-mainstream-media-and-the-world
======
Sangermaine
It's stories like these that make me so glad I never used Twitter.

